# First Decorations of the Season



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

A neighbor started putting out their Halloween decorations today. Gave me a smile that wouldn't quit.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Yeah! The season is upon us! I wanted to get my doorway stuff done next weekend, but the farmer's market I always get my cornstalks from has not got them in yet. I am hoping this week sometime. And it turned colder last week, down in the 50's at night. Hurray!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

austenandrews said:


> A neighbor started putting out their Halloween decorations today. Gave me a smile that wouldn't quit.


MUAHAHAAH! Yes! Slowly we will take over! :googly:

I too am waiting for the farmer's market near my house to fix up the exterior. Cornstalks and bales of hay, pumpkins and other assorted gourds!

Can't wait!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I was at a garage sale and the people next door had already put their decorations out. Like austenandrews said, it gave me a big old smile.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

If you're in the Pasadena MD area, you can come see mine!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I started setting up aug 29th, and through last tuesday 9/13, I've seen 4 other houses that have some sort of halloween decor (excluding fall harvest items)


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

What?!? It's already started??? Key-wrap! I need to get hustling, I guess.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

ouizul1- I usually start 2nd week of September! HURRY!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> ouizul1- I usually start 2nd week of September! HURRY!


Seriously? Dang, and I thought I was kinda pushing it by waiting 'til the first week of October. Cool. I'm in!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Im in as well....as soon as the temps drop!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I started too. I always start in mid-September and always get unusual glances from the neighbors as they drive by.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Spooklights said:


> If you're in the Pasadena MD area, you can come see mine!


I would love to start setting up mine, but I'm sure the grass will need cutting before the big day. If I don't some of the skulls in the cemetery will be hard to see... I'm in SoMD too... how do you deal with that Spooklights?


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

The stores are popping up everywhere! Go into one and see the exact props for less at another.


----------

